# THANK YOU DEV GODS! (Show your appreciation thread uniquely)



## theproj (Feb 22, 2012)

Like others I had begun debating whether to switch to the Galaxy or Razr recently. Now running ICS I no longer have the urge to as I have an entirely new phone with ICS thanks to these devs we have THANK YOU droidth3ory, dhacker, and everyone one else that made ICS possible for the BIONIC.

Show your appreciation in a unique manner and here is mine:

*May Chuck Norris bless you!*


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely. I'm so glad the bionic is getting more dev support. I was getting pretty discouraged and wanted something new as well.

Thank you to all the developers for showing the bionic some love. It is very much appreciated!

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

I had AOKP for 2 days and can't stop looking at phone! This guys are the best! 
Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Agreed! Thanks so much guys!!! I had a similar experience where I met someone with the Galaxy Nexus and I was asking him about ICS. I started to feel jealous when he was saying how he liked it so much. So, thanks developers!


----------



## robbies7897 (Nov 9, 2011)

Agreed! Development has skyrocketed lately and I love it! Thanks to all the devs and both full and part time that make the magic happen. Your work does not go unnoticed.

May the way of the developer lead to the Triforce!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm so thankful for everyone still dedicated to the Bionic. They've done something Motorola promised months ago. Delivered Android 4.0 = )


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Developing is more now than when the phone came out it feels like lol. I have never been this busy flashing ever! That is also thanks to safestrap the best way to flash ever

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

I wanted to make a topic like this also. The bionic is the best phone with all this dev goodness now. Screen you can see in the sunlight, extended battery, and now ICS goodness!!! All we need now is one of those sd card nfc chip to be able to use google wallet.

Thank you devs!!!


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Raverrevolution said:


> All we need now is one of those sd card nfc chip to be able to use google wallet.


That's possible? That'd be awesome!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Want.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

